# Hitchcock Films



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Sitting here watching The Birds on AMC. One of my all-time favorites - as filled with flaws as it may be. Hitchcock movies is one of the first things my wife and I bonded over. 

We both think that our favorite is Rear Window - just perfect suspense. But other favorites of mine include North by Northwest, The Man Who Knew Too Much (Jimmy Stewart version), Strangers on a Train and Psycho.

Anyone else a Hithcock fan? What are your favorites?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

North by Northwest is one of the best movies ever, in my opinion! Even when I rewatch it it keeps me interested and excited.

I also really like rear Window, and one that I really like but that doesn't get much love nowadays is Lifeboat. They had some great actors and told a great story while never leaving a sixteen foot (or whatever it was) boat! Even managed to fit in the Hitchcock cameo!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The old TV programs are still holding their own....










My favorite Hitchcock movie is *MIRAGE*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

_North by Northwest_, _Vertigo_, and _To Catch a Thief_ are my favorites. I'll re-watch most of the others, though.

I read this a few months ago, and it was engrossing:



Mike


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Sitting here watching The Birds on AMC. One of my all-time favorites - as filled with flaws as it may be. Hitchcock movies is one of the first things my wife and I bonded over.
> 
> We both think that our favorite is Rear Window - just perfect suspense. But other favorites of mine include North by Northwest, The Man Who Knew Too Much (Jimmy Stewart version), Strangers on a Train and Psycho.
> 
> Anyone else a Hithcock fan? What are your favorites?


Big fan of Hitchcock's work. Except for _Family Plot_.

Among those mentioned, _Vertigo_ is my favorite.

_Rear Window_ has one of my favorite movie scenes ever. Jimmy Stewart is lying on the sofa asleep early in the movie and Grace Kelly enters his apartment. As she leans over to kiss him, it switches to slow motion and blurred just a little bit. Masterful! It reflects the emotion and tenderness between the two characters.

Some of Hitchcock's earlier works are also favorites of mine: _The Rope_ and _The Lifeboat_. _Dial M for Murder_ and _Rebecca_ aren't too shabby either.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dial M for Murder, The Birds, Rear Window, To Catch a Thief...Strangers on a Train is a favorite of hubby's.  We just watched it the other night.

I missed most of the marathon today.    But did catch Psycho and The Birds.

Betsy


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My favorites are probably The Man Who Knew Too Much and Suspicion. Others I've only seen once or twice and don't remember that well are The Birds, Rope, Rear Window, Notorious, The 39 Steps, Jamaica Inn, Rebecca, Spellbound, The Trouble with Harry, Dial M for Murder, Vertigo, and Lifeboat.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Hitchcock was the best!

My favourite of his movies are Rope and Rear Window.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I forgot about Rope! I love that one!

Dial M is also a good one. My wife and I talked about having our wedding rehearsal dinner at this movie theater where they serve you dinner during the movie. You can also rent out the theater and request the movie that is played. We thought about asking them if we could find an original 3D print of Dial M - but the theater wasn't sure they could do that.

I also liked Lifeboat.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

I loved most Hitchcock movies - my favorites being Strangers on a Train, North by Northwest (yeah, I like trains), Psycho, and Frenzy.

Here's the best book I've ever read about Hitchcock - Truffaut's Hitchcock, which is actually an extended interview with Hitchcock, in which he talks about each of his movies.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I love most of them, though my favourites are _The Birds_, the vastly underrated _Marnie_ and the equally underrated _Spellbound_. Though I still don't feel entirely comfortable rewatching _Dial M for Murder_, because I first saw it as a young girl alone late at night and was terrified.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife also reminded me that To Catch a Thief is a favorite.

One movie that is considered a classic that I just never really liked all that much is Vertigo. It just never did anything for me - I found Jimmy Stewart's character to be so creepy...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

North by Northwest, To Catch a Thief, Spellbound, Psycho. And Vertigo is just superb.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

My favorites are Rear Window and The Man Who Knew Too Much.  Que Sera Sera


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

balaspa said:


> My wife also reminded me that To Catch a Thief is a favorite.
> 
> One movie that is considered a classic that I just never really liked all that much is Vertigo. It just never did anything for me - I found Jimmy Stewart's character to be so creepy...


I guess the fact that Jimmy Stewart is creepy as hell is kind of the point.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, he was supposed to be creepy - but he also never stopped being creep, so it was hard to sympathize with him.

Rear Window - however - is just about perfect.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone see the movie Hitchcock about the making of Psycho? It did not get good critical acclaim, but my wife and I liked them.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Anyone see the movie Hitchcock about the making of Psycho? It did not get good critical acclaim, but my wife and I liked them.


Yeah, we liked it (between my wife and I, I'm the bigger Hitch fan). But then again, I'd like anything with Anthony Hopkins (even in You Will Meet a Tall, Dark Stranger...the one time Woody Allen disappointed me and left me scratching my head).
Speaking of Psycho, have you seen any of the TV spinoff Bates Motel? I'm captivated by it. Vera 
Farmiga deserves every acting award ever created for her portrayal of Norma Bates.
Some years back, I watched every Hitch film I could get my hands on in rapid succession. Picking a favorite is now, as it was then, well nigh impossible.
WPG


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

North by Northwest, Saboteur, and Rear Window are all great Hitchcock movies, but my personal fave is Shadow of a Doubt. I don't know why that's my favorite. Maybe because it was filmed on location (in Santa Rosa, California, I think) [POSSIBLE SPOILERS] or maybe because it's hard at first to believe that Uncle Charlie (Joseph Cotten) is so evil. And Teresa Wright's (young Charlie's) dawning realization of just how evil he really is...just gives me the chills.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I love Hitchcock! 

I only caught The Birds and Psycho during the marathon last week, but I've seen most of his movies. 

I've been living in San Francisco for a few years now, and it's Hitchcock fan paradise here. I live just a few blocks from Scottie's sanatorium. Back then it was a hospital now it's a condo building.

And last year I drove up to Bodega Bay to see where The Birds was filmed and just out of dumb luck, there was a festival about the movie and Tippi Hedren was there signing autographs! She looked great at 80 some years old. Dressed impeccable with perfect make up just like in the movie.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Tippi comes into my neck of the woods regularly as a guest of this awesome movie theater called Hollywood Palms. Sadly, I have yet to get there and meet her.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

All of Hitchcock's cameos in his movies:


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> All of Hitchcock's cameos in his movies:


One of the fun things watching Hitchcock films was looking for and finding his cameos.

Thanks for the YouTube link.

Deckard


----------



## portlandrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

mmmm... I love me some Hitchcock.










The fact that you and your wife bonded over his films makes you both the winner of today (and tomorrow for that matter).

My favorite is _Rear Window_. I never got over the idea of a guy in a wheelchair just sittin' in his house lurking people with his binos. Brilliant.

Also, Grace Kelly...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I always wonder what that insane, annoying song is that the kids are singing just before the birds attack? If I were a bird, that song alone would make me want to peck their eyes out.


----------



## portlandrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

balaspa said:


> I always wonder what that insane, annoying song is that the kids are singing just before the birds attack? If I were a bird, that song alone would make me want to peck their eyes out.


Haha! Truer words were never spoken.

I am convinced that the children are really just running from the music and don't even notice the birds most of the time.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Creepy earworm time.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My favorite is North By North West.  A great suspencse movie and one I have enjoyed many times.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I remember seeing North by Northwest as a kid and loving it and claiming it was one of my favorites. I watched it again recently and discovered it did not quite blow me away the way Rear Window and Rope had - movies I had watched since then. I still love the movie, but I think those other two are at the top of my list these days.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Rear Window is my favorite, followed closely by Vertigo, Psycho, and Rope.

His last couple movies don't get as much attention, but I thought Frenzy was good.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

My all time favorite is Dial M for Murder, it is possible that I have seen that movie 20 times.  I generally dislike watching movies a second time, so it is a testimony to the film.  I also love the Birds, and could watch it again, and again.

I guess I basically like all of his movies.  I still watch Alfred Hitchcock Presents quite regularly.

Balaspa, you say that The Birds is flawed, what is flawed about it?


----------

